# Cheap ferrys



## niggle (Jul 7, 2009)

HELP,,, HELP,,, PLEASE DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A CHEAP FERRY CROSSING FOR THIS WEEK END,, ANY LAST MIN COMPANYS ,,, NIGEL


----------



## lightshipman (Jun 3, 2010)

Just try the ferry company web sites directly, I just got a cheap deal on Sea France, but the nearer you get to the date the more expensive, I booked our crossing Saturday, for £127, same ferry today is £147.00, with two dogs return. Good luck. 
If you are with the caravan club you may get a cheaper deal, but they couldn't compete with a direct booking.
Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The "Pets" forum is probably not the best place to come for advice. 8O :roll: 

I'll move it for you.


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*cheap ferries*

just looked on norfolkline got quote for sun 13 6 10 2people 2 pets 8mtr m/h sailing 2000hrs one way £25 sounds good to me.


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Most ferry companys will be expesive this weekend as it's LeMans.


----------

